# Saying Goodbye



## Buckeye (Mar 28, 2019)

Last week, it was time for the real Hoot to cross Rainbow Bridge.  He now joins the real Annie, who crossed that bridge in September 2016.  Hoot has had health issues for the past 2 years, but really went down hill fast in just the last week or so.  He was over 15, as was Annie at the end, and it was time.

I need to change my screen name, but don't know how to do that.

This was Annie when we still lived in Ohio



This is Hoot at about 10 weeks old (also Ohio)



And this was Hoot while we still lived on the Big Island


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 28, 2019)

So sorry. 

:grouphug:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 28, 2019)

I know it hurts.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 28, 2019)

So sorry.  Beautiful pics!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2019)

So sorry for your loss.

Hoot and Annie certainly had long and interesting lives.

_Two drifters off to see the world ... 

_


----------



## Ronni (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm so sorry honey.   

Why change your screen name?  It's a lovely tribute to them both.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 29, 2019)

sorry about your loss---i had to have 2 0f mine put down several years ago---dollie and rob--dollie went blind and rob went  into kidney failure---it was hard to take


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2019)

My condolences for your loss, I remember back when you had to say goodbye to your Annie, rest peacefully little Hoot.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2019)

Been there, done that...hurts like the devil even after all these years. So sorry Annie.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2019)

I’m so sorry for your loss.
It can be unbelievably difficult. 
Some people are closer to their pets than their own children.
I don’t think you can change your user name but best ask the moderators that


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 29, 2019)

I can sympathize, and understand.  We had a miniature poodle for over 15 years, and he was almost like our 3rd child.  One of my worst days was the final time I took him to the vet, and there was nothing to be done to reduce his pain and misery.  To this day, we cannot bring ourselves to get another pet.  We do, however, have an almost daily visitor...the neighbors great little beagle, who comes over to nap on our porch nearly every day while they are at work.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been there many times and  feel your pain.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2019)

awwww I'm so sorry Hoot has gone over Rainbow bridge , you must be heartbroken..bless his little furry paws.

R.I.P little furkid, hope you meet up with your bestie Annie


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 29, 2019)

And as you can see, I will now be know as "Buckeye". Hoot and Annie were both cremated, as was my second wife, and I will be too when that day comes.  My son and/or grandsons are charged with mixing our ashes together and putting us in the ocean at the Punalu'u Black Sand Beach on the Big Island.  

All dogs go to heaven.

Thanks to all
The old geezer formerly known as Hoot and Annie


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2019)

Awwww!    And such a sweet  little thing.  SO  sorry.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2019)

Oh my goodness. You got your name changed without needing a new account. 
Thats fabulous Buckeye. 
Here’s a nice poem I wrote out in a thread here but it won’t let me copy it so I found it in an image online. 
I hope this shows up for you to read. It’s so very moving and will probably make you cry but it’s a good cry.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2019)

I just gotta remember Buckeye is you H&N


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2019)

Just read this.  I'm so sorry for your loss.  I recall that Hoot was having problems.  

It must be a sad time for you...so sorry.


----------



## jujube (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Hoot.  I know you will miss him.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 18, 2019)

What a shame. I'll bet you have so many woderful memories. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 18, 2019)

Hoot/Annie haiku

the loss that lives on
always in your memory
till the end of time


----------

